# Fleece :)



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a few questions about fleece! 

First question- I read that some people use fleece liners instead of bedding? Why is this? How often do you clean/wash it? Is it better than bedding? Is it cheaper in the end?

Second- It may sound silly, but is it just regular fleece from any fabric store? Anything special?

Third- What do you all make from fleece? I see people say they have fleece strips in the cage or scraps of fleece? Do the hedgehogs like to play or hide with them? 

Fourth- Do you sew layers of fleece? Do you line it with anything in the middle? Like making a blanket? 

Anything you guys can tell me about fleece is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hello! I recently switched from bedding to fleece and i'm a HUGE advocate for it!



kytothelee said:


> I have a few questions about fleece!
> 
> First question- I read that some people use fleece liners instead of bedding? Why is this? How often do you clean/wash it? Is it better than bedding? Is it cheaper in the end?
> 
> ...


*
First question- I read that some people use fleece liners instead of bedding? Why is this? How often do you clean/wash it? Is it better than bedding? Is it cheaper in the end?*
For me, that stupid bedding GOT EVERYWHERE! It was a total mess. I could tell every place little Dexter walked when I took him out because it was all stuck in his quills. There was pretty much just as much of it in my carpet as there was in the cage haha. It was really dusty and I never felt like his cage was really clean (even when I changed the bedding) because there was dust still in it. It also started to smell (not bad, just smelled like bedding). It is cheaper in the end because those bags of bedding cost like $12. I got 3 liners from Nikki and even with shipping it was cheaper than 3 weeks of bedding bags. For me, I change Dexter's liner every Friday because he uses a litter box so I don't have to change it as often. If your hedgie doesn't poop in a litter box you may have to change it more often, but its so much easier than bedding.

*Second- It may sound silly, but is it just regular fleece from any fabric store? Anything special?*
I think most people use anti-pill fleece because it washes better, but I got a bunch of not anti-pill and it's okay so far. Just get your fave patterns!!

*Third- What do you all make from fleece? I see people say they have fleece strips in the cage or scraps of fleece? Do the hedgehogs like to play or hide with them? *
People make: liners, snuggle bags, hedgie hats, and digging strips. I have no idea how to make liners because I stink at sewing so I ordered mine from Nikki! She also makes bags/hats. I did make a bag though thats no sew. There's 2 kinds. One is a draw string bag (you can find the tutorial for it in the "housing and accessories section" under no-sew bag or something like that), and the other is one Panda made up that you tie the sides... it's hard to describe but I took a pic of mine and it's in "Dexter's photo thread" if you wanna see! That's in "fun stuff". I don't know how to make a hat, but its like a little place for hedgies to hide under. Dexter doesn't have one because he likes to sleep in his bag. The fleece strips are for hedgies to dig in because when you take away their bedding and give them liners, they don't have anything to dig in anymore haha.

*Fourth- Do you sew layers of fleece? Do you line it with anything in the middle? Like making a blanket? *
Some people just put layers of fleece on top of each other and just change 1 layer every time it gets dirty. Other's sew something like a towel in between 2 layers of fleece so its absorbent. I'm not so sure how to make liners, again I got them from Nikki!

I hope I helped! Some of my answers were long winded haha
Fleece is GREAT! Even though I'm not much of a crafter, the wonderful people here on HHC have made some great tutorials that even I can follow haha. It's nice to make things for your hedgie because when you see they like what you made them it just warms your heart! And I generally just think its fun to craft!! (Even though I stink at it haha)


----------



## neville (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got my hedgie so I don't have much to add except that I use fleece liners and they are soo convenient. A tip if you have a walmart - usually under the register there are clearance bins. I got a ton of fleece (about 7 1/2 yards or so) for about 5 bucks  It's much cheaper for poor college students like me


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You can make tons of accessories with fleece. I've made Hazel multiple themed sets of liners / strips/ houses/ bags / blankets / tunnels. She is a NEAT FREAK and as such has never soiled her liners lol. She has had the same fleece set in her cage all week because it's clean ( kind drives me crazy cause I want to redecorate hahaha! ) 

When I am making liners I use an inner absorbant layer then one side fleece, other flannel. I did this because I figured extra thickness in the winter will be welcomed. After making several I realized I could double my decorating $ & time by each side of the liner matching a different cage fleece set ( for instance one I made purple fleece on one side to match her purple set up and pink flannel on the other to match her pink set up)

I could never deal with shavings, the mess would drive me mental


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips! I am planning on only have bedding for a short amount of time, hopefully just to potty train, then use fleece. I found a bunch of fleece fabric in the form of old Pjs. They are WAY to baggy on me. It's sort of like footie pjs, but there is no feet or legs, it looks really funny on a person lol. I guess it's sort of like a snuggie, but we had this way before snuggies came out lol. Anyway, was wondering what I could do with the sleeves of this? If anything?? Could I make little pillows? what would I stuff it with? 

When you wash it, what kind of soap do you use? Here is a pic:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Out of the arms, you could make a pad to sleep on (though most will prefer to sleep under it :roll: ). You could also make a tunnel, if it was wide enough (4"). For stuffing, I use quilt batting and shamwows (or the other "shamwow brands"). Quilt batting is nice and soft and cushiony. I just use the shamwows in my liners for absorption. 

When I wash my fabric stuff, I use scent-free laundry detergent. Or you can use vinegar instead (so it's a vinegar, water rinse) or you can just rinse in water. I use stuff by Tide (if it matters), dunno exactly what it's called, but it's scent-free for sensitive skin and comes in a white bottle.

Also, you don't have to potty train before you use fleece. It's really easy to clean the fleece (easier then bedding), because you just pick the poop off the fleece and put it in the litter box.


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh okay!! that's great! Bedding can be kind of pricey!! I am sure I can get creative, just got a sewing machine from my Fiances mom, so I think I will try stuff out tonight!!!  I am excited!!


----------

